# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  Xiaomi Mi3 Specification and Review

## comebuy

The Mi 3, from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], was first available for purchase in November 2013. 
The phone runs on the Android operating system, which is the most widely used mobile platform on Earth. It runs on Android 4.3, which is named Jelly Bean, and it's one of the newer versions of Android available. It was first released on mobile phones in July, 2013. MIUI, by Xiaomi, runs on top of Android 4.3 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on this phone, offering users a different experience from Vanilla Android. 
With 4G via HSPA, it's missing out on LTE speeds, but has extended battery life over LTE models.    *Display*
The Mi 3 has a 5 inch IPS LCD screen, a little larger than an average smartphone screen. 
The screen has a resolution of 1,920 pixels by 1,080 pixels, making it a 1080p HD screen. Display sharpness can be measured in pixels per inch (PPI), and at 441 pixels-per-inch of screen, it's 89% sharper than an average screen.    *Battery** Life*
The Mi 3 has an advertised talk time of 25 hours, which is significantly longer than the average of 8 hours. 
In terms of battery capacity, which is the best indicator of overall battery life, it holds 3,050 mAh, a massive battery capacity for a smartphone.    *Dimensions and Design*
The phone's body is 144 mm high, 73.6 mm wide, and has a depth of 8.1 mm, 19% thinner than an average الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. In fact, it's thin enough to have a case and still be thinner than an average phone. 
With a weight of 145 grams, its weight is about average for a smartphone. 
The phone uses a touch screen keypad to capture user input, which is standard on most modern smartphones.    *Processor and Memory*
The Mi 3 houses a quad core الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] processor. Its CPU runs at 2.3 GHz, which is much faster than average for a smartphone CPU. 
2,048 MB of RAM means that it has much more memory than what's typical, giving it a significant performance boost over most phones.    *Camera*
It has a 2 megapixel front camera and a 13 megapixel primary (rear) camera. It can capture 1080p high definition video with its primary camera, which is second only to 4K in terms of recording quality.  *Storage*
The base model of the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] offers 16 GB of internal storage, making it a good choice for storing a moderate amount of media.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

